# Compassion, Love, Sorrow = Rescuer



## Shadowed (Feb 1, 2008)

A link to a tearjerker:
Interview at the Dog Pound 

Many heartfelt thanks to all of you in rescue.


----------



## Dannay (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow...


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

tearjerker is an understatment! tears are flowing as i type! God bless all the wonderful dogs who end up in shelters through no fault of their own. I only wish their was some way to save them all.


----------

